# First time hunting advice please!



## acw295 (26 October 2011)

Going to my first hunt in November (Bloodhounds), had hoped to fit in hound exercise first but sadly wasn't able to, so in for a penny and all that........

My Welsh D has hunted plenty of times before with previous owner, is quite bold and forward, perfectly behaved in company, with hounds etc so I'm not in the least worried about her, we love galloping along at Sponsored rides etc. I'm going in a pelham etc so I'll have some control at least! 

I've not jumped in company so bit anxious about that but we won't know until we try and the meet is local-ish so if the worst happens I'll bail out early. I'm also going with a friend who has hunted lots before - although her mare can jump anything!

A few things I'm worried about though:

Will I be expected to plait? Molly is normally turned out as M&M (has big mane and tail) as we show etc. Have no idea how I'd get plaits in her mane and can't pull it. Friend will be plaiting but she has a TB.

Will I be ok to wear tweed? If I end up going often I'll buy a different jacket but can't really justify it for one day out (as I might hate it and never go again!), to date I've used tweed for everything.

Will I be ok to wear a navy Racesafe BP over jacket? I know kids do but I'm in my 30's, but I think I'd feel safer.

It's not the Opening meet but is in the main season - I'm a bit worried about all the etiquette and upsetting people! The pitfalls of a non-horsey background.......


----------



## VoR (26 October 2011)

Speak to the hunt secretary as lots of hunts have different views so what you get here may not be the answer you need.

Oh and have fun!


----------



## JenHunt (26 October 2011)

acw295 said:



			Will I be expected to plait? Molly is normally turned out as M&M (has big mane and tail) as we show etc. Have no idea how I'd get plaits in her mane and can't pull it. Friend will be plaiting but she has a TB.

*Generally yes, you would be expected to plait, but you could put a running plait in like they do for spanish horses. It's a good idea to plait the tail up and out of the way if you show as it stops the tail getting shredded in heavy going/shrubbery etc - I can put a pic up to show you what I mean*

Will I be ok to wear tweed? If I end up going often I'll buy a different jacket but can't really justify it for one day out (as I might hate it and never go again!), to date I've used tweed for everything.

*again, usually tweed is fine!*

Will I be ok to wear a navy Racesafe BP over jacket? I know kids do but I'm in my 30's, but I think I'd feel safer.

*yes, by all means wear your BP over your jacket, anyone who tells you off needs their head testing IMHO, and is probably wearing a patey! *

It's not the Opening meet but is in the main season - I'm a bit worried about all the etiquette and upsetting people! The pitfalls of a non-horsey background.......
		
Click to expand...

Have a good read of the hints for hunting newbies sticky at the top of this forum, and as long as your are polite to everyone, keep your horse from kicking or trampling on hounds and other horses, and stay behind the field master you should be fine! 

if in any doubt ring the hunt sec and have a chat! they should be able to put your mind at rest about jumping, or going round, and any particulars of the hunt ettiquette.

but most importantly, have fun and let us know how you get on!


----------



## MissTyc (26 October 2011)

Tweed is generally fine for visitors and is frequently seen, esp on M&Ms. 
With my bloodhounds, you would get away with not plaiting a M&M, especially if she is not fully clipped. I have some long-maned horses for showing and I do a running plait when possible. I always plait the tail up as it's safer and also protects my precious county cobs snow white locks!
BP generally not a problem as well!


----------



## acw295 (26 October 2011)

Thank you all

Will try a running plait over weekend and see if I can get it to stay in. Tail will be a challenge as at the top I can't get 2 hands anywhere near round it (very full tail indeed), so any pics of what others do to native tails would be welcome. I can then have a play this weekend.

She is currently sporting a high blanket clip - only with all her head left untouched as she is horrendous to clip (even sedated and twitched) and can't get anywhere near her head, so that is a floofy mess. But she is almost black and very shiny so hoping no-one will notice her head.........

This is the floofy headed beastie


----------



## JenHunt (26 October 2011)

you start off by doing an ordinary plait down the dock, then about 2 thirds of the way down you start including more hair. By the time you get to the bottom of the dock you've got most of the hair included. Plait all the hair down to the end and band it tightly (I use 3 bands!). Then you fold it up, and stitch it in. You feel like you need knitting needles, but it is do-able! it looks like this (below) when done.













ETA - his tail looks like this when it's down


----------



## Oberon (26 October 2011)

For a thick tail - you might find using an office supply elastic band or a black hair bobble easier to use than the traditional tiny plaiting band.


----------



## JenHunt (27 October 2011)

Oberon said:



			For a thick tail - you might find using an office supply elastic band or a black hair bobble easier to use than the traditional tiny plaiting band.
		
Click to expand...

excellent tip! You could always use a bit of boot polish to hide the band if you were bothered!


----------



## acw295 (27 October 2011)

Thanks all for the photo and tips - will have a play this weekend and see how we get on. Will definitely try the hair bobbles, I don't think there is anyway I'd get a plaiting band in it. I've not found a tail bandage or tail guard that will stay around it so far! It is quite a tail 

Will also see what a running plait in her mane looks like - I don't think it will stay, but I suppose if it at least looks ok at the start that is better than nothing!


----------

